# Pocket Predator Polycarb TAC Hammer



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Came home from work Friday and had a TAC Hammer waiting for me on my desk. Took it to the basement for some short range shooting and here are my thoughts of it.

First off, Bill sent this thinking it would be a good fit for my wife. However, she refused to shoot it. Kept saying something about being in the middle of cooking dinner and keeping the two youngest from fighting. I don't remember, I had a new slingshot in my hand so my focus was somewhere else. I'll get her to shoot this eventually. Until then, I'm shooting it.

The frame came already banded and with an extra pouch and ties. The pouch was a different pouch than I've received from him before. At first glance I liked the shape better. But this thing is thick and stiff. I'm going to shoot with is as much as I can to see how well it breaks in. I'll update you when that happens. If anyone else has tried these, let me know your thoughts. I liked the OD green and the "shine" isn't bad at all. Pictures on his website look a lot shinier. I shot this in both OTT and TTF. Set up OTT it was very easy to just point and shoot. It's what I imagine a Rambone shoots like(never shot one). However, the frame felt best suited for TTF.

View attachment 156090


The grip is the biggest thing I can talk about with this frame. It's much slimmer than I thought it'd be. Reminds me of a bow grip. It's well indexed with no concerns of twisting in the hand. Should fit a lot of peoples hands nicely.

View attachment 156098


I decided the handle needed to be thicker. So, I added a wrap. It feels good and I think it looks better with the wrap. It may come off depending on what the wife thinks. Other than the looks of it, the frame shoots well either way. Just preference I guess.

View attachment 156106


View attachment 156114


Overall, it's yet another great frame from Pocket Predator. I'll continue to shoot it until the new frame smell wears off. But more importantly, I'll work on getting the wife's thoughts. Happy Shooting Everyone!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My thoughts :

The Tac Hammer is an excellent hammer grip shooter . I like the para-cord wrap you added .

The pouches you have there are made from kangaroo tail . Very durable . I have not wore one out yet and suspect they may be the most durable pouch I've used so far with a sleek shape design . I will have to put more rounds through them before I make that an absolute conclusion . We shall see .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats a sweet gift dude. Glad ya like it.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I agree Treefork. Not trying to discredit other hammer grips and I haven't shot every hammer grip frame there is. But, to me, of the ones I have shot, hammer grips don't typically impress me or keep my attention(a desire to shoot it).

Showed the wife the frame with the wrap. She still hasn't shot it. Like me, she liked the look of the wrap but it definitely made the grip too big for her. So it came off. Thankfully, for me, the frame holds and shoots great with or without it. I just can't get over how easy if feels to just point and shoot this frame. I don't feel like I have to worry about my grip or my wrist position/tilt. Weather she likes it or not this frame will definitely be the first thing I grab to introduce others to the sport.

You can tell the pouches will be pretty durable by the feel of them. But I would like them to soften up some. They're my preferred size and shape so I'll keep shooting them and see what happens.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Ryan.

The TACHammer and the Rambone feel very different when you're holding them... Remember, the Rambone had to be designed so that it would fit into a mold that produces a flat partline... the TACHammer did not have that design limitation, so it has a double curved part line that allows for much improved ergonomics... as the mold was designed to fit the slingshot instead of the other way around.

I like the Japanese style wrap you did as well... and yes I can imagine that would make it far to big for your Wife.

You have a super charming family and I appreciate that, so anything you need... just ask!


----------

